# Stihl FS86 converted to trimmer, not no spark



## fump (Sep 7, 2014)

I bought a Stihl FS86 with bike handle bars, as was an option that, apparently, some people chose, for cheap a while ago and, being the reasonably competent at-home small engine repairer I am, decided to convert it to a standard trimmer. I ordered the correct trigger/handle assembly, bought a loop off a trimmer they scrapped from my local Stihl dealer, and set to work.

I shortened the throttle cable (I work on bikes, too, so I have tools and scraps and such) and shortened the wires and put it all together, pulled the string and... nothing.

I resorted to taking the electrics all the way back and wiring a switch into them and still no spark. Tried a new plug, since I had one, and nothing.

What did I do wrong? This makes no sense to me. It worked before I did anything, I changed the length of some wires, and now it doesn't work.

After buying the trimmer. a new bump head, the handle, and the loop I have about $90 into this thing and I'd like it to work. Maybe I should have just bought the FS90R I wasn't willing to pay for?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like either the kill switch is bad or the kill wire from the coil is shorted somewhere


----------



## fump (Sep 7, 2014)

tractornut said:


> Sounds like either the kill switch is bad or the kill wire from the coil is shorted somewhere


The kill switch isn't wired at all anymore, I'm using a toggle switch I wired up by the motor for diagnostic purposes.

I didn't consider the coil wiring... maybe I'll just rip all the wiring out and do it over so I know it's right. A nice project for a rainy afternoon. Or something.


----------

